# UAE mulsim toilet



## newbie1984

Hi,

What is the 2nd structure shown in the toilets in UAE. Some say it is for washing ur private parts after defeacating. Some say it is for washing legs before prayer. An image is given below.



Regards,
newbie


----------



## MaidenScotland

It is called a bidet... for washing after you have been to the bathroom


----------



## MaidenScotland

btw it is not a muslim toilet.. these are installed in bathrooms all over the world regardless of religious beliefs 

Bidet is a French word for pony (and in Old French, bider meant to trot). This etymology comes from the notion that one rides a bidet much like a pony is ridden. In addition, the bidet is also referred to as the "garden hose."
The bidet appears to have been an invention of French furniture makers in the late 17th century, although no exact date or inventor is known. Theories exist that its inventor was Christophe Des Rosiers, furniture maker for the French Royal Family, but Marc Andre Jacoud was also rumored to have been the inventor.[1][2] The earliest written reference to the bidet is in 1710 in Italy. By 1900, due to plumbing improvements, the bidet (and chamber pot) moved from the bedroom to the bathroom. This was common in French palaces. The early 1980s saw the introduction of the electronic bidet from Korea and Japan, with names such as Bio Bidet, Biffy, and Gobidet. These have spray-hose attachments that connect to existing toilet arrangements — ideal for bathrooms lacking the space for both a separate bidet and toilet.


----------



## Metaliron

I find it makes the bathroom looks beautiful but I never use them except on the very rare occassion when I just want to wash my feet and have not showered!


----------



## DPK

I love this thread!

happened on it by chance!

I shall forever think of a bidet as a "Muslim Toilet"

Maiden Scotland

Thank you for that wonderful detailed history.


----------



## mikehump3

*Bidets*

Bidets used to be quite common in France. When I approached a Cypriot builder to include one in my Limassol flat he enquired if I was a Muslim. Of course it is often jokingly refered to as a foot bath. Nevertheless, it is a most hygenic accoutrement to post toilet procedures.


----------



## MaidenScotland

mikehump3 said:


> Bidets used to be quite common in France. When I approached a Cypriot builder to include one in my Limassol flat he enquired if I was a Muslim. Of course it is often jokingly refered to as a foot bath. Nevertheless, it is a most hygenic accoutrement to post toilet procedures.




I have never been without one..


----------

